# Xoom or iPad 2



## Rohan_B (Mar 18, 2011)

Please help friends.......
I am going to buy a Tablet of rmyself and I have a doubt about whether to get an iPad 2 or the xoom??
I have no android Devices although I do have an iPod Touch 4g......
Plzz answer
Thanks


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 18, 2011)

There is a price difference of about 10k between the entry-level Ipad2 & the Xoom. Also none of them are yet available in India. The XOOM will be available soon but no guarentee on the Ipad2.

Also it depends on you taste of OS. There are not many apps available for Honeycomb right now.


----------



## reddead (Mar 18, 2011)

xoom available for preorder at 35k at infibeam and ipad2 might be available soon
android 3.0 is a new OS and is half baked,if you want a android tablet[talking about 3.0 only],wait for 6months.
if you want one now get ipad 2
bcoz ipad 2 = pure awesomeness


----------



## NainO (Mar 18, 2011)

Just as reddead said, currently android 3.0 cant compete with iOS when it comes to APPLICATIONs availability.
But when it comes to INTERFACE, android is way ahead.

phonearena.com - Apple iPad 2 vs Motorola XOOM
... a must read!


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 25, 2011)

if u can get the ipad from abroad then it would be gr8 as u will get it at a good price.
Much reviews of xoom are not available while is ipad 2 is to be the best tablet till date.So go for ipad


----------

